

Hydrophobic, dirt-shedding spray is indistinguishable from magic - silvio
http://boingboing.net/2013/02/08/hydrophobic-dirt-shedding-spr.html

======
DamnYuppie
That looks really slick. The cost isn't too outrageous things like ceracoat
and duracoat seem to be in the same price range, of course those are not
hydrophobic but do add a layer of protection.

